# Made in China treats/bones...



## Belle-K (Sep 19, 2012)

I went to the pet store on my break to pick up some bully sticks and chewys to keep Belle busy while she heals up from her spay, I came across these tiny bones, they say no rawhide & 99% digestible, vet approved, I thought these are great! Perfect for her size & chicken her fav! The one question I had was are they made in China? The lady at the pet store assured me absolutely not and that she doesn't buy any products made in China, get back to work & read the back...MADE IN CHINA! Brutal, I'm not keen on feeding Belle anything that was made in china. What other kind of bones or chewies can I give Belle to keep her occupied? I'm stocked with Bully sticks, puppy teething sticks, & carrots lol Any suggestions?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

If I were you I would take them back---educate the lady!
You can order things on line that are not made in China & they make a big deal of that fact so you don't have to look too hard!
Good luck!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree that you shouldn't give Belle those bones. I don't buy a lot of treats buy certainly nothing made in China. Maybe you should buy a kong and put a treat in it or a little peanut butter and it will keep her busy for a while. I do buy Sam's Sweet Potato Fries or Chips. They are all natural and just dehydrated sweet potato.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

My furbabies LOVE sweet potato chips!! I feel good giving sweet potato snacks because I know that they are all natural.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bella loves sweet potato snacks also. Merrick flossies are another big hit with her. I buy them by the case for her and my other pooches.


----------



## Belle-K (Sep 19, 2012)

Perfect! Thanks guys I'm going to look into those sweet potato snacks! I haven't introduced her to peanut butter yet so maybe i'll try that as well!


----------



## Katya (Nov 14, 2012)

Teddy absolutely loves the Fido Super Breath Dental Care Dog Bones (the small ones!)

The bonus? Her breath has never smelled better


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Personally, the first thing I look at when buying Sophie treats is where they're made. The second is the ingredients list. If I can't pronounce or don't know what the words are, I assume it's full of scientific made fillers and I don't buy it.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd take them back and educate her. Sadly people can put any claim anything on packaging...


----------



## DoctorCathyG (Jan 16, 2013)

It's great to hear others not buying Made In China food!! It's too scary. 

The one thing that I love giving my dogs: Bully Sticks. It's made of bull penis, but it's seriously one of the safest things we give. I used to have pics of the maltese with 3 foot sticks, but they sell them in 6inch forms. They are pretty pricey, but they last a while because maltese can't chew as much as big dogs. 

Another good chew: Trachea. It's great for glucosamine. and something I learned--give glucosamine while they're YOUNG! I did not know that. I thought it was something to give once there's a problem, but studies show that it works better before there's a problem. 

Good luck! 

I also wanted to add the Blue Buffalo is made in the united states and they offer treats.


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

Merrick has two kinds of flossies, beef tendon and water buffalo. Elly loves beef tendon flossies, water buffalo wasn't a success. And water buffalo flossies stink! I can endure most of bully stick smells, but this one was unbearable  another dental treat I feel safe to give Elly is Zuke's z bones.


----------

